# Pleco's front end is rising up???



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
My plecos front end is rising up, and that's how my Raphael catfish died. This isn't normal is it?


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a bristlenose a while back that had air in it/bloat, bobbed at the water surface and swelled to the point that even the ?anus was pointed outwards and the poor thing looked transparent.

I tried peas for constipation, epsom salt...nothing ended up working and I ended up losing him.

Hoping this isn't the case with yours.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Start with peas. Feed frozen shelled peas- blanch them and make them all nice and mushy. Don't feed canned peas- those have salt.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Um, how do you blanch them?


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

bring to boil and then quickly remove and place in ice bath (ice water).


----------

